# GLFF (AKA Great Lakes Fright Fest) June 4-6 2010 Petersburg, MI



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't believe it hasn't been posted yet. But, this is one of the great gatherings. It's held in Totem Pole Campground. There's a big haunted house in the center of the park that's open Saturday night and is put on by various attendees. Each volunteer group takes a room. So, you get a wide variety of styles and technologies. Everything from startle scares to creepy ambiance. And everything from super duper cheap to expensive. It's a terrific mix. And price of admission is only a donation of canned food for the local food pantry.

Krazy Karen and her husband and crew do a fabulous job of putting this together, getting everyone fed and arranging some great seminars to keep everyone going during the day. At night, the attendees have their campsites decorated and touring the camp is a fun creepy romp.

List of events

Not in any particular order – times to be announced soon!

2010 GLFF Class Schedule - CLASSES /DEMOS

Acrylic Hard Coat – Jeff Willaert

Close Circuit TV Camera - Jeff Willaert

Home Haunt Insurance – PENDING

Home Haunt Safety – PENDING

Skull-topped Stanchions (for post & chain fence) – Bob Vailliencourt

Resin Casting - Bob Vailliencourt

Prop Building on a Budget – Sysyster & Ubel

Projective Illusions (Video Projection) – Jim Wieme

Zombie Crawler – Remote control (by Bourno) – Toby Wrolson

Chef Jon Elias – PENDING

You too can make a flame thrower – Jason (aka Bacon) PENDING

Cheap & Easy Giant Spider Illusion – Virginia Henry

FCG (Flying Crank Ghost) – Randy Goddard

Papier Mache Pumpkin Demonstration – Scott Stoll

Corpsification demo (a day long, off and on) - Robert Beech (PENDING)

Kitty Litter Chiller – Randy Goddard

Faux Wood on Foam – Stacey Ashley & Mary McKeon

Decomposing Toxic Waste Zombie Makeup Demo – Goldie Woodhead

MAKE N TAKES / SPECIAL ADDITIONAL CLASSES

Photographing your Haunt (one on one with your camera) – Brandon Tucker
****Limited class amount – bring your camera and manual, if you have it.

Grave Peeker (aka Head Popper by Jeff Baird & Dave the Dead) – Jim Wieme
***AMOUNT TO BE ANNOUNCED – AND MUST PRE-REGISTER

Fun with Foam (two part hard foam) – Toby Wrolson & Sean Overton ***
**** $5.25 & AND MUST PRE-REGISTER

Tombstone Build / Using a special 10th Anniversary Stencil – Bryan Larsen &
Robert Beech *** MIMINAL EXPENCE MAY APPLY

Thriller Dance Routine – Sandy Belshause and Chris Sutton

I could go on and on about it. But, the website has more info and you'd rather get registered right?

http://greatlakesfrightfest.com/index.html


----------

